# Shrimp Rack Build Half done Pic Updates 1/27



## wicca27 (May 3, 2009)

looking good


----------



## speedie408 (Jan 15, 2009)

:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## vincent201089 (Jan 16, 2012)

Very nice setup. How much for the rack at HD?


----------



## Wicket_lfe (Aug 21, 2008)

nice, I'm jealous.


----------



## h4n (Jan 4, 2006)

Looking good!


----------



## sbarbee54 (Jan 12, 2012)

92.00 at HD. They have a smaller one for 79.00 it is Not as deep or as high.... Need the 1$ gal sale to come up so I can put the other one up and get it going! My office turned shrimp cave


----------



## sbarbee54 (Jan 12, 2012)

Pics of the tanks

PFR you cant see many I need to rescape, I just threw a bunch of moss in when I got it going. Has done me good babies like crazy!











My soon to be OEBT tank, have some other scaping items coming for it. Going to my parrents to gather manzanita for all my tanks,










Soon to be CRS tank


----------



## sbarbee54 (Jan 12, 2012)

Lighting is different now than the pics those are from a couple days ago... I put in 48" T8 fixtures.


----------



## acitydweller (Dec 28, 2011)

Looks like your 10 gal has an oversized heater and your long tank has an undersized one based on length. What wattage do they use?

Also what toe of digital thermometers are installed. I have traditional ones but fine them impossible to glance at with such small text... May go digital seeing your setup.


----------



## Moe (Jan 22, 2004)

Its always nice to see another shrimp rack build! keep up the good work! it all looks
great so far!


----------



## somewhatshocked (Aug 8, 2011)

Did you use the wood shelving that came with the rack system or replace it with plywood?


----------



## gtu2004 (Feb 17, 2010)

Can you link me to the rack on the home depot website? 

Also do you know the dimension for the smaller $79 one?

Thanks a bunch!


----------



## acitydweller (Dec 28, 2011)

the $79 one has shallower shelves. instead of 24", they are 18" with all other dimensions being the same.


----------



## gtu2004 (Feb 17, 2010)

acitydweller said:


> the $79 one has shallower shelves. instead of 24", they are 18" with all other dimensions being the same.


oh dang, wish it was like 12.5" or something  I know I keep asking but do you have a link to it on HomeDepot? I just need the keyword to search as my search always comes out with wine racks lol


----------



## sbarbee54 (Jan 12, 2012)

I used what came with it. Seems better than ply wood, almost like a cement board. Kind of like hardy backer


----------



## sbarbee54 (Jan 12, 2012)

I got mine at lowes....


----------



## sbarbee54 (Jan 12, 2012)

http://www.lowes.com/pl_Shelves+She...a-_-227614_3_storage_area1_bucket_3_-Shelving


----------



## somewhatshocked (Aug 8, 2011)

Go to Home Depot dot com. 

Click on "Storage & Organization". Click on "Shelves & Shelving Systems". Click on "Free Standing Shelving".

There are several versions available.

It'll take you 20 seconds.

Though, you'll most likely need to replace the included shelf wood with plywood for stability. Several on the forum have done so after water exposure caused degradation.



gtu2004 said:


> oh dang, wish it was like 12.5" or something  I know I keep asking but do you have a link to it on HomeDepot? I just need the keyword to search as my search always comes out with wine racks lol


----------



## sbarbee54 (Jan 12, 2012)

Updated pics of the tanks!

Fire reds ( Can find more pics and info on my PFR discussion thread)










BTOE Tank (Only have 12 in it so they hide all the time, 2 are berried and 10 more on the way (thanks speedie)



















Pure line CRS Tank




















Will have more pics of my mixed CRS tank and OEBT Camera battery died


----------



## diwu13 (Sep 20, 2011)

How about another picture of the whole rack setup ?


----------



## sbarbee54 (Jan 12, 2012)

Once the battery charger stops flashing it will be up


----------



## diwu13 (Sep 20, 2011)

Ok cool


----------



## speedie408 (Jan 15, 2009)

Awesome brother!

Get some macro shots!


----------



## sbarbee54 (Jan 12, 2012)

I would if I could stop pulling from my D90 fund to buy shrimp from you


----------



## sbarbee54 (Jan 12, 2012)

New pictures


Rack update



















Shelf 1










Shelf 2










PFRS










OEBT










BTOE










Pure line CRS


----------



## diwu13 (Sep 20, 2011)

Holy shrimp foods above that rack lol! And you got lights all over the place! Is it hard to do water changes with the lights like that?

And on the bottom shelf, are those the walmart 5G water jugs?


----------



## sbarbee54 (Jan 12, 2012)

Those are the walmart 5gal jugs. Depending on how I am feeling I either use my RO at home and hook it up under the sink or I run to walmart for 1.88 a 5 gal (Walmart is 2 blocks away and on my way home).

Yeah when there is sales I stock up, think I have the same $$ invested in product as I do shrimp.

I had 48" Dual T8's, but I am still working on how to mount them. The racks ar 48" and the light fixters are just over that, so I have to drill into the sides or run hooks through the cement board. I am ok with all the clip on CFL's right now, water changes are easy! Takes about 20 min

What you dont see is the 4 bags of Africana, 2 bags of Amazonia, and 4 bags of DRL I have for the next set of tanks!


----------



## Pen3 (Jan 2, 2007)

is your rack adequate for the weight? it looks like none of the tanks are leveled.


----------



## sbarbee54 (Jan 12, 2012)

It does bow to the middle slightly but each self is rated to 800lb. So I hope so. I also skipped a step and did not screw the cement board to the rails


----------



## diwu13 (Sep 20, 2011)

Were those jugs like $10+ for you? I know the water refill is like $1.50... but the jug itself was pretty expensive right?

And uh.. bowing could be bad in the long run. Looks like you go maybe 10degree bow?


----------



## acitydweller (Dec 28, 2011)

sbarbee54 said:


> It does bow to the middle slightly but each self is rated to 800lb. So I hope so. I also skipped a step and did not screw the cement board to the rails


Going to assume the racks were installed correctly however your floor may be severely pitched. Would suggest you take a level to it to find out for certain other wise the shelves may need to be reinforced. 

The screws in the shelves hold it stationary and also hasten flex when there is uneven weight distribution. If the shelf start to bow longitudinally in the center, you've done yourself a disservice by not adding the screws as a reinforcement.

It currently looks like it's pitched to the right and forward towards that corner. I hope the floor isn't giving way to the weight on that corner of the rack. For safety, I would recommend placing the entire rack on top of a wooden board to spread the weight of the four corners to the entire surface floor of the shelf.

The last thing you want to have is have an unscheduled tank teardown.


----------



## sbarbee54 (Jan 12, 2012)

No it is just t listed right the one that makes it tilt to the front corner is a bad wood shim job by me. Floor is not giving way as it is a concert slab. Bowing is about 3 1/4*. I tested it if I do a 50 % water change on each I cam muscle it straight and have someone run screws


The jugs were like 6$


----------



## dougolasjr (Mar 3, 2010)

I went out and bought birch planks for my shrimp rack. The boards that came with it made me nervous.


----------



## sbarbee54 (Jan 12, 2012)

Yeah I re did mine and added 1X wood under it so now it and good. Ran 1X6 long ways then underneath I did 1x4 screwed to the 1x6 to keep it together then screwed it to the sides of the rack


----------



## sbarbee54 (Jan 12, 2012)

I will be adding pics tomorrow and I just updated the first page. Want to clean up the room before I snap pics of the new progress.

Teaser


----------



## Curt_914 (Oct 6, 2007)

Any updates or info? 

Curt


----------



## sbarbee54 (Jan 12, 2012)

I will take some Tomorrow, I have been hard at work dialing them in and treating my OEBT tank because I was scared I had a infection, but I think it was some bad shrimp I got in from a seller. I isolated them, but in case am treating the tank to a 2 week treatment of melafix and Marycin2


----------



## sbarbee54 (Jan 12, 2012)

Ok so here some some pics to update everything:

OEBT Neo Yellow Tank: I have about 60 OEBT 8 currently Berried 4 just released clutches (Not counting them in totals until they hit juvi stage, guessing around 50 uncounted little ones) I have 30 Adult Neos yellows 5 are currently berried 2 just release.


























BTOE Blue Velvet Tank: I have about 40 BTOE and 8 are berried 6 just release clutches, guessing I have around 50 babies running around. I have 25 Blue velvets, first one just hit the age to berry up and she did.


























Was my 10 G CRS SS-SSS tank, but it imploded, now cycling to make it my Hybrid F2+ tank. Has Amazonia new in it











PFR Tank, Maybe 400 Adults and countless little ones, just recenly this year sold of 1180 shrimp out of it.










TB/Hybrid tank, with some adult CRS Females and Snow whites 21 Hybrids, 10 Snow whites, 12 female crs (Well I think most are female, I think I spoted a mole or 3, but will be pulling them soon.











Rack shelf 1










Rack Shelf 2










Desk houses the TB current and feauture tank


----------



## speedie408 (Jan 15, 2009)

Look at you Steve! On the come up!! Berry nice setups man! Keep it up!


----------



## sbarbee54 (Jan 12, 2012)

Yeah next weekend I am going to clean some things up, wire wraps, wipe down the tanks with vinager and water solution to clean the glass, do a good vavcum around them, clean it up.


----------



## sbarbee54 (Jan 12, 2012)

Will be updating tonight as of Monday will have 10 more BKK coming, got a steal of a deal on them and could not pass it up!


----------



## Mrturritos (Oct 26, 2012)

Arg this thread makes me want to order shrimp. Damn you weather!!! Washington why so cold?


----------



## HOLLYWOOD (May 12, 2007)

How do you control planaria in your tanks?


----------



## sbarbee54 (Jan 12, 2012)

I got planaria in one tank, but the tank imploded due to a substrate issue. I got a few from transfering plants from that tank to the New TB one, but they died off from no food during the cycle. I find it easy to control if you get it by monitoring your feedings and not over feeding. Tey Beni or someones No-Planaria. I used Pancure that had the Febenz in it with no luck. Did not even kill the detirous worms in that tank


----------



## HOLLYWOOD (May 12, 2007)

Ive had similar tank setups.Of the times I have kept shrimps, planaria was a bitch to control especially with substrate. Despite using the dewormer solutions, it was difficult to kill the ones hidden underneath the substrate. I have since converted my tanks to no substrate or have placed substrate in removable containers.

Under feeding works to some degree.... but you can never completely get rid of planaria!


----------



## HOLLYWOOD (May 12, 2007)

I have to complement you on your shrimp setups and equipment! Looking sharp!


----------



## sbarbee54 (Jan 12, 2012)

Thanks, I am thankful I never have gotten it. I have learened to do a slight bleach dip on all new plants that come in. Someone gave me flea shrimp or what ever you call it. They are not bad but I have them, I have them in all my tanks but my 2 new ones


----------



## Lukeo85 (Nov 13, 2012)

sbarbee54 said:


> Thanks, I am thankful I never have gotten it. I have learened to do a slight bleach dip on all new plants that come in. Someone gave me flea shrimp or what ever you call it. They are not bad but I have them, I have them in all my tanks but my 2 new ones


Can you bleach dip moss? Or is it too delicate and not recommended? What ratio of bleach to water? Your rack looks awesome. I'm currently in the process of setting up a rack. I'll eventually post some pics. Thanks.


----------



## sbarbee54 (Jan 12, 2012)

I do a 1 part bleach 20 parts water and let it site for a day change the water rinse plants in fresh tank water then do the bleach dip a again.


----------



## Lukeo85 (Nov 13, 2012)

Cool thanks I'm gonna do that to all the plants and moss going into my new tank. I'll post some pics of my rack when I get a little further along thats if my wife don't kill me and let's me finish the thing. She thinks I'm crazy setting up all these tanks.


----------



## sbarbee54 (Jan 12, 2012)

Mine did too until they all started booming with little shrimp babies. Now she tolertaes them as long as I keep her with a 29g salt water and my 55 Gallon planted discus tank in good conditions


----------



## binbin9 (Jan 31, 2012)

Thanks for sharing your shrimp rack. It's nice and neatly organized.


----------



## MABJ (Mar 30, 2012)

sbarbee54 said:


> I used Pancure that had the Febenz in it with no luck. Did not even kill the detirous worms in that tank


Got here from your sales thread ;P I love to see pics of BTOE's.

Just wanted to let you know your setups are awesome!

Also -- Fenbenz should work when dosed right, it will not kill nematode worms.  Just thought you should know.


----------



## somewhatshocked (Aug 8, 2011)

Any recent/updated photos?

I love reading through these shrimp rack journals. Though, they motivate me to set up more tanks and, well, we all know how that goes.


----------



## Mr. Leg (Feb 2, 2011)

thats awesome


----------



## sbarbee54 (Jan 12, 2012)

PIcture update!

First off my discus from my community tank, I am getting rid of most the plants tommorrow as I want to do less in there and focus more on the fish got all the discus at about 2" 2-3 months ago, they have grown so quickl



























Now for the shrimp and rack pics

Rack- I know it is a mess I did not clean before i shot these. Did it in the middle of water changes

























Shrimp and tank pics


































































































































































































































Sorry there is not more shrimp porn, I have a point and shoot, and I ant no speedie, but I have some better close ups in the for sales section


----------



## binbin9 (Jan 31, 2012)

looking good love the taiwans


----------



## sbarbee54 (Jan 12, 2012)

I love TB but I think out of all my shrimp I love the BTOE the best. Probably because they can be so hard to keep, but they are not frightened by anything and always out roaming the tank no mater what.


----------



## MABJ (Mar 30, 2012)

*Shrimp Rack Build Half done Pic Updates 10/28*

Making me so jealous. I want BTOEs so bad :/ 

I promised myself I needed success with CRS first.


----------



## sbarbee54 (Jan 12, 2012)

*Shrimp Rack Build Half done Pic Updates 10/28*

Get the crs going then get some they re great


Sent from my iPad 3 using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Merth (Sep 9, 2012)

Just an FYI I saw these shelves on sale at my Home Depot yesterday for $79. The big one not the smaller one.


----------



## MABJ (Mar 30, 2012)

sbarbee54 said:


> Get the crs going then get some they re great
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad 3 using Tapatalk HD


I sure will. Heh.


----------



## Forumsnow (Feb 22, 2012)

My oebt are breeding like cock roaches and I'm seeing pretty good baby survival. Seriously contemplating some btoe in with them but I am so scared of introducing new bacteria. You have no idea how many times I have almost sent you a pm, every f/s thread you make pushes me a little closer. Really great stuff you got going on. I will have a very similar rack set up soon but only 3 tanks. Your 2 cubes are really looking good too, keep up the great work man.


----------



## sbarbee54 (Jan 12, 2012)

People make them harder than they are..... It is all about temps, if you control your temps well and never let them over heat you will be good.


----------



## Forumsnow (Feb 22, 2012)

Good to know. I have a reefkeeper lite keeping the tank between 68 and 68.2 so temps are a non issue, plus central air is included in my rent lol. Now just to convince the wife they're a good investment. She loves all the babies running around so maybe you will be getting a pm from me in the next couple weeks.


----------



## GMYukonon24s (May 3, 2009)

You have some beautiful Discus's and shrimp!


----------



## sbarbee54 (Jan 12, 2012)

Thanks

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Oceangirl (Feb 5, 2013)

pretty! need more tanks!


----------



## sbarbee54 (Jan 12, 2012)

Always need more tanks 

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Soothing Shrimp (Nov 9, 2011)

+1,000,000 lol


----------



## Asphalt Art (Apr 18, 2013)

A bit awkward for a first post, but I notice you are running a rack similar to mine I had to inform you of some findings I made with that manufacturer. I had just bought the 6500 series about a week ago, and "advertised" 1000lbs per shelf with the same size shelf dimensions

You probably should see some bowing outward of the long horizontal supports as I did when I placed 3 10g tanks on it with water and minimal substrate. Less than 330 lbs basically caused some very worrisome flexing. I was about to install some stringers to keep the spread from becoming too great, and dumping a month worth of half cycled tanks across my great room. I decided to call the manufacturer of the shelf system, and the next day I had a lengthy discussion with him about the advertised load and reality. After I told him what I would have to do to even meet half of the weight ratings, they informed me that there is a kit (I was told 10 pc) of rigid supports that will be on the way as soon as I give them my address. This is as of a few days ago, so I cannot attest to the effectiveness of them, but will make another thread advising people of the availability and effectiveness.

I have a 55g on the bottom shelf, it JUST fits between the end rails, but I also added wood underneath the shelf to displace the load better. Unfortunately I did not take any pictures of that part, and I am certainly not moving that thing again.

I hope this helps others, and do not trust the weight rating on the box of the 6500 series shelf unit as it comes.


----------



## sbarbee54 (Jan 12, 2012)

Asphalt I know what you mean. I pulled all mine off and re-did it with 1x4 and 1x6 on the smaller rack. In the one with 2 tanks per self I re-did it all with 2x4 and in both cases screwed it to the out side and to them self. I also did it width wise too and screwed them to the first layer


Sent from my iPad 3 using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Asphalt Art (Apr 18, 2013)

I should have mentioned that the support kits from the company are completely free to your door. I know I am not going to use all of mine when I receive them on my existing rack since the 55g takes up a lot of room on the bottom. I intend to double up on another rack, call again for supports for that rack, and run (16) or (20) 10g cull/grade specific tanks with a lot more support. It might be worth it to call, and if you buy the same one again you can really line the tanks up. 

I envy your wide variety of shrimp FWIW. I last kept shrimp back in 2004-7 and there weren't nearly that many varieties available back then. I intend to reach straight jacket status this time around.


----------



## Oceangirl (Feb 5, 2013)

speaking of more tanks petco $1 per gallon sale going on now!!


----------



## sbarbee54 (Jan 12, 2012)

So once I get my new cell phone, as mine had a software update then it would not let me do anything, damn phones. It will be here Monday, but looks like one of my shadow panda babies, well now juvi is going to turn out as a shadow Hinomura. I feel so luck I count about 10 more shadow panda babies that are almost juvis on the come up and I think one of the pee wee WR might be a Hino as well.


----------



## ROZDAB (Oct 3, 2011)

How r those babies doing??????

Update! Update! Update!

Please! Please! Please!

Lol


----------



## sbarbee54 (Jan 12, 2012)

Will be adding a 60 gallon to this now, under the window.... As I have taken down 2 10 I had in there on the top shelf, not pictures, and 2 15 of the other top shelp not pictures. Will be doing a 60 gallon tank for Taiwan bees and will also do some plants in it to help keep it all balanced being that big


----------



## Duck5003 (Oct 1, 2012)

60 Gallon Taiwan Bee tank  awesome, can't wait to see that come together


----------



## sbarbee54 (Jan 12, 2012)

Already changed to a 55 because I got a donation of a 90 gallon wave tank and stand to take the place of my 55 discus tank so I will move that to be my Taiwan tank


Sent from my iPad 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## usgetata (Dec 28, 2012)

Any Photo updates on the Rack? :-D


----------



## ctaylor3737 (Nov 14, 2013)

Old thread I know but this has happened to me a few weeks ago, It actually bowed overnight and caused my tank to overflow which bowed it even more. I lost alot of cardinals because I had to put more water in the day after I got them and move the tank, they did not like that. I did have to make my own shelf and support it properly.


----------



## usgetata (Dec 28, 2012)

OMG this is aweful :~( sorry to hear that.

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


----------



## NinHao (Feb 19, 2014)

What do mineral rocks do?


----------



## ctaylor3737 (Nov 14, 2013)

usgetata said:


> OMG this is aweful :~( sorry to hear that.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


Made me aware of what not to do, a few did survive and are doing great with my new ones!

-Chris


----------



## bostoneric (Sep 7, 2011)

how'd it bow on you?


----------



## ctaylor3737 (Nov 14, 2013)

bostoneric said:


> how'd it bow on you?


I only, had two 5.5g on it for a month. It just started to bow one day.

-Chris


----------

